# 3 Still life macro.



## UUilliam (Feb 8, 2011)

In college, we are doing s*t*ill life.
While d*o*ing my still life, I decided to use so*m*e macro (using m*a*cro extension tubes I got for £5 with my 85mm lens.)
I won'*t* give away what it is just yet (n*o*t that it is too hard.)
but I am thinking of submitting it into the photography Exhibition.
I just need a little bit of criticism just now.

like all images, I like them at first then about 3 - 4 days later I end up hating them, so give your honest opinions.

P.s. my laptop is calibrated using the Spyder 3 pro, I have noticed that un-calibrated monitors seem to make it brighter (duller) and less vibrant
But I also suspect my monitor's white balance is too warm.

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.


----------



## Davor (Feb 8, 2011)

well let me start off by asking you what this is? before i proceed any further.


----------



## UUilliam (Feb 8, 2011)

as not to completly give it away, I have encoded into the post the name of the object (re-read top, it is in order, join the red letters together .)


----------



## UUilliam (Feb 8, 2011)

no replies?


----------



## Davor (Feb 8, 2011)

i guess it has its sense of art, but for the most part its really hard to make out what it is unless you where to tell someone. The last 2 are quite blurry and hard to make out, its just a blur. but maybe it has its place in some art form.


----------



## thingsIsee (Feb 8, 2011)

tomato, but there's little detail, no real color definition and blurry.


----------



## FoggyLens (Feb 12, 2011)

I could tell it was a tomato right away.. lol. agree with thingsIsee.


----------

